# I Confused Myself...?



## Grimm Hund (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's the short story: I'm attempting to do something to show how far I've progressed with my writing, a sort of before-and-after test.
The challenge I set for myself is to take a scene from an earlier piece of work and elaborate further on the relationship between two minor characters. They were not the focus of the story then, but they are the focus of the current story in progress.
The challenge itself became impossible. The characters get at most an hour in a room together, kiss at one point, and then become lovers? The progress came to a full and abrupt halt.
Until... I reread their roles as minor characters over. They don't immediately become lovers. Over the course of a few months, the characters just decide to live in the same house and enjoy one another's company. Nothing romantic. Just friendly existence. They go on dates, discussing future plans and gradually explore the possibilities of romance between them. What would it feel like if they kissed more or slept in the same bed together? This is well before sex entered either of their minds...
I wrote these stories years ago, these two characters were just a subplot. Even so, I manage to give them cute scenes, moments to develop their relationship further... Did... Did I write a romance without knowing it?

The before-and-after piece is still being worked on. I find myself thinking more and more that the first hour they met was just the infatuation, the two of them probably jumping the gun eager for love and now just choosing to wait for the right moment. Can I write about that to show how I've improved?


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 19, 2017)

There is definitely a romantic element to what you described. If that element is to be a major focus of the new story line, then I, at least, would consider that story line to fall under the romance umbrella.

Can you write in changes or additions to an earlier a story to show that you have improved; yes. You will have created a new edition or maybe a new spin-off story.

Can you write about that, to show how you have improved? You just did.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 19, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> There is definitely a romantic element to what you described.



Very good to hear. I was worried that they didn't have enough chemistry as a romantic couple for my next story.

One part I've forgotten about. After a few months in their budding romance, the male popped the question and she said yes. My reason for that is just that they're really good friends living together all this time, so there was no real difference.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 19, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Relationships by GrimmHund How's that for a little opening to a romance?


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 20, 2017)

Will look at it next chance that I get. Back to work for now.


----------

